# Twisted custom purple 5" lift



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*HERE IS A COUPLE PIC"S *


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks good. I originally wanted metallic purple under my bike... wasnt one of Catvos' colors to choose from though


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

we can do any metalic color available !!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm gonna have to get with you about a price


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

That's rlly nice! To bad I already spent all my money


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very Nice!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

looks good but i call that lavender lol......man i want a lift but gotta think smart right now lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ definitely be hard to beat the gc you get from these twisted customs lifts for the cost...unless you buy used...imho

seems to be a great lift, and haven't heard a bad thing about them yet...


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

i am worried about axles.... i am gona be buying a lift in next month and i scared about axles breaking all the time with twisted custom lift since it dont have gorrilas on it


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

but if i go twited custom i doing more than 5 inches caus thas how i roll


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Twisted's axles are warrantied!!!! Just not your stock cups. Not sure on the price of cups at dealership...


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

your stock cups are not designed to take very much angle.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

i no thats y i am confused on the lift might just go catvos or slc... doing resarch on twisted custom owners seem like very good people to deal with


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you buy from SLC dont come back here.... :bigeyes: haha but seriously...  dont.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

why u say that?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There lifts are horrible.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ok i doing all the reaserch on lifts now before i buy one and find out it junk u no what i mean


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*hey guy's 
i understand what you keep saying about the axles and the cup's 
just some info I've discovered about gorilla axles, It's my opinion they are no better than a factory axle 
This is why once again i am doing the lift at 29 degrees max so i am 3 degrees before the breaking point. 

everybody keeps talking about not breaking axles , 
i fix " " gorilla axles all the time at my shop 
again the axle is the weak link of the drive train because it is the cheapest to fix , besides the drive belt
i can build you some axles that wont break but dont call me when your front or rear diff breaks and it cost you $900. To $ 1400 and you know there still will be people that complain.

i stand behind my product and again you can call us anytime or email 
it seems that people find everyway to down a product without knowing all the info. 
i have owned this business for 6 yrs and i have waited this long to come out with my lifts because i wanted to besure of my product and make it affordable for the average rider ( I see no need to rip people off)

if any of yall are going to be at mudstock come ride with us or put down some cold one's......*


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

well said twisted......valid points


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:agreed:


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

I dont know how anyone can say stock brute axles are weak. Imo they are the best stock axle out there. My bike has been on 29.5 and 31 laws since day one. Only have broke one axle since new. And I give her hell everytime I ride. Just my .02


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

_Alright Obviously this wasn't going anywhere so... thread has been cleaned up. No one here has Bashed anyone's product. Anyone who has a problem with any of this can PM me and I'll take care of it._


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Those lifts look SICK!!


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Alot to be said for a vendor that came to a customers house and installed the lift personally. If mark wasn't shure the lift would last and of unmatched quality I doubt
He would go riding the day after the install with his customers to bash on it. As soon as I get my bike running good again ill be getting one!!!


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

i not saying anything bad about the lifts. 9 out of 10 in a month i will be getting one shipped to south florida ( unless owner wants to drive and help me put it on and we go riding down here after ....)


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

I love my Twisted Custom Lift...

Mark is the best out there...


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey Twisted 1, can you guy's make custom length axles? Just wondering if yall make your own or outsource them.


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*CROM A ZONE 
I WOULDNT MIND MAKING THE TRIP DOWN THERE AND HELPING 
I'M ALWAYS DOWN FOR A ROAD TRIP 
I WANT EVERYONE TO KNOW IF ANYONE HAS ANY QUESTIONS I AM ALWAYS AVAILABLE BY EMAIL 
[email protected] or call my shop 281-516-7800
I CAN ONLY DO SO MUCH, BUT I WILL ALWAYS STAY IN TOUCH WITH MY CLIENTS AND RIDING FRIENDS THATS HOW I KNOW WHATS GOING ON AND I LOVE TO RIDE.

CROM A ZONE I UNDERSTAND YOUR CONCERNS ABOUT THE AXLES BUT NO MATTER 
WHAT LIFT YOU BUY WHEN YOU GO BIG THERE IS ALWAYS THE CHANCE OF HAVING PROBLEMS
I'M JUST TRYING TO PREVENT THE OBVIOUS BEFORE IT HAPPENS 
AND THAT IS THE DEGREE THAT EVERYONE WANTS TO PUSH TO THE MAX SO THAT CREATES THE BREAKING PROB. 

I ALSO WANT TO THANK ALL THE GUYS FROM MIMB FOR THE SUPPORT AND I'M ALWAYS OPEN FOR NEW IDEAS 

SEE YALL AT MUDSTOCK:rockn:
*


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*sorry camo 650 yes we make longer axle shafts*


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

See ya at Mudstock.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ya i see that been doing alot of research with lifts past few weeks.. i will be calling u in a few weeks more than likly ill be getting with u to do a 9 inch lift 5 looks really good i jjust wanna be really big and look good lol


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Bump... I saw this purple lift today at Crosby... Looks good!! at first I thought it was N20torious... cuz it looked pink at first, and it's on a green bike... I met the guy riding it, and he said he was gonna sign up on here.. I didn't get a chance to ride around with him to see how it performed, but it sure looked good! Nice work Twisted...


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*crom a zone 
i'm ready for the 9" lift whenever you are 
If you have any call me at shop 281-516-7800 or 281-380-5304
*


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

How's the ride and angle gonna be on that 9" mark ?


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> Bump... I saw this purple lift today at Crosby... Looks good!! at first I thought it was N20torious... cuz it looked pink at first, and it's on a green bike... I met the guy riding it, and he said he was gonna sign up on here.. I didn't get a chance to ride around with him to see how it performed, but it sure looked good! Nice work Twisted...


Ha. wasn't me, I was at Mudstock...

Had two people that had been following me on the powerline pull up next to me and ask how to contact Twisted Customs. I gave them the website address.... That florecent color really makes the twisted custom logo pop on the back.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I like it N20.... wish Mark woulda had em in the production state a few months earlier, I would be rollin' on one ......instead of this expensive thing that I got now.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

i wont be ready for a month so i dont wanna bug u with phone calls from now... i decided when i do the lift its gonna be from u so as soon as its right u will be taking all my money lol....


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Got any pics of the 9" twisted customs lift on a brute??

Wonder what the gc is on the 9"...the 5" has some good gc!!


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*thanks again guy's for the support*
*the nine inch will be by custom order only *
*the 5" is doing good and gives enough gc and still good for the trails*
*if there was enough people wanting the 9" i would put in production.*
*the gc should be about 26" to 28" not sure on width yet *
*we are working on the grizzly lift and the arctic cat lift right now*
*should have them done in a few weeks*


----------

